
Git pissed - chrishunt
https://github.com/chrishunt/git-pissed
======
moron4hire
I love cursing more than most people, but it doesn't belong in my code.

~~~
jlgreco
I agree. I love cursing, but I think it works best in more ephemeral
situations. In conversation (spoken, written, or otherwise) it works great but
in official records that will be often revisited (whether they are source code
comments or commit messages) the cursing will eventually come off as tacky as
the emotional context that warranted it is lost in time.

If I am browsing through source from 10 years ago, it _may_ help me if a
comment alerts me that _" this fucking cockstain of a function broke prod"_,
but really there is no connect between me and the emotion that warranted the
profanity. I need more context, otherwise it seems tacky.

(I think that recorded conversation, although not ephemeral, retains the
emotional context necessary for profanity to 'work')

~~~
moron4hire
that is exactly right

------
btilly
I am confused by the suggestion that the word "love" would indicate happiness.
Usually when I use that in source code, I'm being sarcastic. As in, _Don 't
you love the fact that Google's API documentation is inaccurate?_

~~~
anigbrowl
Yes, but statistically that will be mere noise, just like _I love love love
this algorithm_ or _this algorithm works hand in g love with that other one_.

~~~
jlgreco
Maybe. It is possible that the word is used sarcastically more often than
literally though. For instance, it wouldn't surprise me to learn that the word
_" literally"_ may actually be used more often to mean _" not literally"_.

~~~
joshschreuder
'Literally' is already in the OED as 'not literally':
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/10240917/Uproar-as-
OED-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/10240917/Uproar-as-OED-includes-
erroneous-use-of-literally.html)

~~~
leephillips
Indeed! [http://lee-phillips.org/literallyEgregious/](http://lee-
phillips.org/literallyEgregious/)

------
erikig
I like this, I'd probably use it to track the number of TODO's that are added
to the code over time.

~~~
stan_rogers
I've found out why they build up — it seems that the elves have been ignoring
them for years now. Makes no sense, I know, but they've gone back to making
shoes overnight. It doesn't matter how many times I write TODO, it never
actually gets done unless I do it myself anymore.

------
jyz
This reminds me of
[http://commitlogsfromlastnight.com/](http://commitlogsfromlastnight.com/)

------
phireal
Having the rate of change rather than the number of words might be a better
indicator of how stressed a particular group are at a given time.

